# Turning bottles into glasses



## Danwood (7/12/13)

http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2013/12/turn-beer-bottles-into-attractive-cheap-glasses/

Unearthed this just now...bottle, string, lighter fluid, fire, sandpaper...go !!!


----------



## TimT (7/12/13)

Or the old standby, beer cans or beer bottles being used as flower vases. When the prestige of the ubiquitous Fosters and VB were somewhat higher than today this used to be quite popular I hear.


----------



## Glot (7/12/13)

That technique goes back to pre WW2. Personally, I prefer to get my best glass' from vegemite. Half a beer bottle just doesn't do much for red wine.


----------



## toncils (7/12/13)

I tried for ages to get the string thing to work, but it always cracked unevenly, and/or made tiny cracks in the wrong direction. Each time you heat it up (ie- dishwasher) those little cracks get bigger until it shatters.

Go to bunnings/masters and get a $5 glass scoring tool. Make a circle around the glass (avoid going over it again, or making additional 'tracks'), then turn the score line over a candle for about a minute. The flame will make the crack bigger, but it's the crack you want.

Just made some delightful christmas presents.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/13)

Glot said:


> That technique goes back to pre WW2. Personally, I prefer to get my best glass' from vegemite. Half a beer bottle just doesn't do much for red wine.


What about half a Ben Ean bottle....


----------



## QldKev (7/12/13)

Next thing we will be making ash trays out of beer bottles


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/13)

Made a few of them over the years in camp fires


----------



## Danwood (7/12/13)

Oh disappointment....just tried it too. 

Admittedly after 8 beers, but no, not an even split, not even at all !!

The pics in the link looked so professional...bullshit ! There was a glass scorer involved, obviously.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/13)

You would think it would work straight up.....bloody internet


----------



## Danwood (7/12/13)

I know...right !!


----------



## Glot (7/12/13)

The string thing does work. Used to do it as a kid. I used to use wool and kero. Might depend on the bottle as well. I even used to make flasks for my chemistry kit that way from light bulbs.


----------



## Not For Horses (7/12/13)

A mate of mine makes slides for playing slide guitar in the same way but he said you need to put the bottle in the freezer for a while first.


----------



## Spoonta (7/12/13)

It worked well on old glass not so good on the new glass


----------



## Beerisyummy (16/12/13)

Pretty funny idea. I kinda like it.

If anyone wants a glass cutter, go to your local glazier and ask them for one. 90% will be the Toyo oil filled jobbies for around $20.
Best thing is, they actually work properly.


----------



## Bizier (16/12/13)

I agree on the variability of new glass.

Modern glass bottle production uses a different method of mould shaping to reduce the amount of glass used, reducing costs, also reducing durability and quality. It can also be weakened if it contains recycled glass.

If you look at how different glass brands break, they will form drastically different shatter patterns, probably due to a quicker annealing process leaving residual stress.


----------

